# Hiya from NW England



## BadersBusCompany (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,I too stumbled across this site, I usually hang round the 'What If' site but just spent an entertaining hour reading through some of the threads on here.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy.


----------



## muller (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome! We're doing a few what-if's here now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard BadersBusCompany, pleasure to meet you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum BBC. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome. Find a thread and join in the discussion


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the family from across the border mate....


----------



## seesul (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting fom the Czech Republic8)


----------



## imalko (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 19, 2009)

Greetings and welcome from 'down under' there a great team. Oh and thanks for the 'Fishermans Friends'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2009)

hello from the north east


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## BadersBusCompany (Oct 19, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Greetings and welcome from 'down under' there a great team. Oh and thanks for the 'Fishermans Friends'.



Your most welcome, have the FF mints and Cherry mints reached you yet?


----------



## BadersBusCompany (Oct 19, 2009)

muller said:


> Welcome! We're doing a few what-if's here now.



Excellent! you can find my Whiffs here 

I'll have a gander at the ones over here, and thank you all for the warm welcome

regards

Mark


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2009)

Ur photos are locked with a password..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Mate.... Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Happy posting!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome from a bit further south.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------

